# New Series 3 DirecTV HD Tivo



## MissyTX (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got an announcement on my TV this morning that DirecTV has continued their agreement with Tivo and that they are developing a new DirecTV HD Series 3 DVR. I am so excited about this. I was just about to switch to Uverse, but now I may reconsider.


----------



## gregm (Dec 29, 2002)

Here's the full message:

Dear Valued DIRECTV Customer:

Great news. DIRECTV and TiVo have extended their current agreement which will ensure your continued enjoyment of your TiVo enabled DVR receiver. DIRECTV and TiVo are also working together to develop a new DIRECTV HD DVR featuring the TiVo service.

This new receiver will allow access to more than 130 channels in HD now available on DIRECTV as well as take advantage of DIRECTV's broadband-enabled DIRECTV on DEMAND and TiVo's Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone. It's expected to launch in the second half of 2009 and we will provide specific pricing and packaging as soon as launch dates are confirmed.

For those customers who would like to learn more about DIRECTV's full HD services immediately, visit us online. For additionial information, please go to www.directv.com or www.tivo.com/directv.

Our promise is to provide you with the best television experience, and we are excited about this continued relationship with TiVo.


----------



## gregm (Dec 29, 2002)

From the page on tivo.com:

TiVo and DIRECTV Together Again

It's official! TiVo and DIRECTV have renewed their partnership, which means a new HD DIRECTV DVR featuring the Emmy® award-winning TiVo service is expected to launch in the second half of 2009!

New and current DIRECTV satellite service customers will have the option to enjoy a next-generation HD Digital Video Recorder  sold and distributed by DIRECTV  that supports both DIRECTV's incredible High-Definition programming and the TiVo service, including features like Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone.

Want to stay up-to-date on developments? Sign up here and we'll keep you in the loop.

There is a form where you can tell them that you're interested. Let's let TiVo and DIRECTV know that we think this is a really good thing!


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

This news came out a couple weeks ago, the new D*/Tivo unit won't beout for a year or so. It may just be a mod to the HR2*'s that are already out now.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Lots more discussion here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404052
And here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404853


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

And here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404050


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Again, no mention of MRV. Grrr.


----------



## gregm (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for the links. I hadn't seen the press release, and didn't see anything on the front page. Since this was a new message, it looked no one had started talking about it yet.


----------

